# Budget Integrated Amplifiers



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

A friend asked me to recommend a small stereo setup for his second TV. 

I recommended SVS bookshelf speakers; they're only $225 for the pair.

What budget integrated amp or receiver would you recommend to power them?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Budget Intergrated Amplifiers*

Oops, I wrote "inte*r*grated" in the thread title ... you hillbillies must be rubbin' off on me!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Fixed...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

If his need is for just a basic no frills integrated then I would consider NAD and ROTEL.The little NAD C315 offers good bang for the buck.http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/C315BEE-Stereo-Integrated-Amplifier


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Cambridge Audio Azur 340A $329
NAD C325BEE $329


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I took a look at integrated amps at AudiogoN and saw these:

Kenwood KA-77 Stereo Amp integrated, phono, nice, 1980s $88.00 
Nad 2140 3140 more various nad amps, receivers $125.00 
Advent 300 300 Quite nice $130 sell or trade? $130.00 
Nad 312 integrated and Nad 513 cd marantz 1030 int and 2216 rec $130.00 
Dakiom A253, The Only way to Improve integrateds $159.00 
Cambridge audio A300 integrated amplifier $170.00 
Magnum audio IA170 fine british integrated $200.00 

The NAD, Advent, and Cambridge look good to me.
I'm just not sure about the others.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

If budget is important, did you consider class-d receivers such as Panasonic xr-57?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

openwheelracing said:


> If budget is important, did you consider class-d receivers such as Panasonic xr-57?


This is good advice. The Panasonic digital receivers have very good sound quality. I'd buy a used SA-XR10 (I own and use an XR10 and an XR70) and spend the extra $$$ on better speakers.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

I use a Teac A1-D (with KEF speakers), it can be had for under $200. It sounds good, and _looks_ good too. :T


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

no. 5 said:


> I use a Teac A1-D (with KEF speakers), it can be had for under $200. It sounds good, and _looks_ good too. :T


I too am a newbie...just now getting together a home theater system in a smallish room [WAF]! Room is 10.5 x 16." I also expanded into a closet area for an additional 27 sq ft to allow room for TV stand and equipment storage. I do have 10 ft ceilings. Total space is approx 408 cu ft. Wife "not interested in home theater...so this all for me!
My starting configuration is as follows;
Sharp Aquos 37" 720P LCD TV; New Yamaha RX V661 A/V receiver; New OPPO DVD w/ HDMI out; Homebuilt Networked Computer / PVR [450Mb storage]. Speakers are Polk R30's for R & L, Yamaha for rears [NS A100XT and two Advent A 1122's I plan for center channel---one or both? No sub woofer for now until room layout is finalized. All speakers bought used--- until I can decide on whether an upgrade is necessary or cost effective do to room acoustics. I need guidance on best placement of speaker system. Long room [16 ft] axis or on short wall 10.5? Which would work better? No sound material on walls [WAF again]. Sound refections might be a concern. Any ideas / suggestion?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

no. 5 said:


> I use a Teac A1-D (with KEF speakers), it can be had for under $200. It sounds good, and _looks_ good too. :T


Where did you buy the A1-D?


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

PassiveO said:


> Where did you buy the A1-D?


Online form J&R Music and Computer World.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The SVS SBS-01 is not a very efficient loudspeaker. A TEAC A1-D would be woefully inadequate as its power is not rated as well as some others; only 50 watts per channel at 1kHz and who knows what THD. Cheap is cheap, and yous gets whats yous pays fors. However, if I went cheap I would buy a Sherwood RX-4105 stereo receiver before I would buy the TEAC A1-D to try and drive those SVS SBS-01s. The Sherwood RX-4105 is actually a pretty powerful and relatively clean unit.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll check out the Sherwood. I'd love to find something that affordable that I could recommend to my friends.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

jackfish said:


> The SVS SBS-01 is not a very efficient loudspeaker. A TEAC A1-D would be woefully inadequate as its power is not rated as well as some others; only 50 watts per channel at 1kHz and who knows what THD.


Hmm... 85dB watt/meter speakers backed by 50 watts (0.1% THD by the way), no huge SPL's there. oops. :doh:


----------

